# Recommedations on repair letter



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I bought a Benelli M-1 super 90 as my first shotgun when I was 13 years old. Loved the gun as it never failed me in the times when it mattered most. Last fall I had the ring that holds the barrel onto the magazine break at the weld. Also after ghetto rigging that so I could still shoot it until I could afford a new shotgun, I had the trigger assembily crack in half. The gun was used a lot in the 7 or so years I hunted with it, but it was never abused. For a $800 plus dollar shotgun these problems should not have happened. how would you guys reccomend I go about reporting these problems to Benelli so I can get it fixed?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

normal wear is one thing, but i dont see why a weld should break
just write in be honest. dont ask for much dont look for a new gun jus tsay this and this happened and i feel it should be replaced because of 
1
a
b
c
2
a
b
c
3 and over all
a
b
c


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Benelli should fix the shotgun for no charge. Take it to the store where you bought it and they should be able to help also.


----------

